# Flex Options F.A.Q.



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2016)

Written by okwiater:



okwiater said:


> Here is my attempt at a FAQ for Sheraton Flex. Please feel free to make suggestions or corrections. Once it's in publishable form, DeniseM may consider adding this to one of the stickies.
> 
> *What is Sheraton Flex?*
> 
> ...


----------

